# Confused- can I post here or not?



## TheHorse

The reputation system appears to be messed up, I *know* I don't have 17000 points like my user control panel says, I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post a for sale thread in this area, based on my account age/reputation, or not? Any help from a mod/admin?


----------



## TheHorse

@Chipp ? @ryan92084 ? a little help please, someone?


----------



## ryan92084

The rep requirement was suspended while the system was being rebuilt. The new rep system should go in effect tomorrow. There is an announcement in the forum news section.

Edit: here is the thread https://www.overclock.net/forum/3-o...s-information/1670345-rep-system-rebuild.html


----------



## TheHorse

ryan92084 said:


> The rep requirement was suspended while the system was being rebuilt. The new rep system should go in effect tomorrow. There is an announcement in the forum news section.
> 
> Edit: here is the thread https://www.overclock.net/forum/3-o...s-information/1670345-rep-system-rebuild.html


Thank you!


----------

